# unable to record sound



## GraemeA (Apr 1, 2015)

While sound plays fine, I can't record sound with audacity (or ossrecord or ffmpeg) It works under Linux, so it must be possible. I've played around with pretty much all of the mixer settings below and tried setting recording source to  line/mix/monitor - all to no effect. The most I get is a very low volume hum/hiss.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

```
$cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA GTX550 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA GTX550 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA GTX550 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA GTX550 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <VIA VT2020 (Analog 5.1+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play)
pcm6: <VIA VT2020 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play)

$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  80:80
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  80:80
Recording source: monitor

$ossrecord -i? test.wav
Possible recording sources for the selected device:
    line
    mic
    mix
    monitor (currently selected)

$ uname -a
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p6 #0: Tue Feb 24 19:00:21 UTC 2015
```


----------



## segfault (Apr 1, 2015)

Your mic line shows volume 0. Have you tried upping that?
`mixer mic 80`


----------



## GraemeA (Apr 1, 2015)

segfault said:


> Your mic line shows volume 0. Have you tried upping that?
> `mixer mic 80`


Yep, tried that thanks. Unfortunately it didn't make any difference.


----------

